# High Limb Rope Chain Saw



## smokey01

Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line. 

View attachment 253322



http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg



Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw  48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## psuiewalsh

smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw  48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment



I have one and use from time to time. Obviously one of the tricks is to actually get it over the limb you want and still able to saw. I also tie in handles at the appropriate height once installed and it makes it easier. One drawback is there is no good way to undercut the limb for a good break so it will tear and pull too.


----------



## wudpirat

They work but with some limitations.
Getting the saw over the correct branch helps.
The weight that keeps the teeth in contact with the branch doesn't always.
The farther apart the ends are, the better, for me it's a two man operation.
Just like a misery-whip, you only have to pull, cutting a eight inch Oak branch is a workout.
Ripping the bark is common but on dead wood who cares.
getting it stuck in the cut is always posible, my neighbor has one stuck in the tree after he broke the rope.
He used his tractor to unstick the jamed saw.


----------



## treevet

If that doesn't work you might try one of these 

[video=youtube_share;ereEhTuBlwA]http://youtu.be/ereEhTuBlwA[/video]


----------



## flushcut

Why is this posted in the commercial forum? Those rope saws, or whatever they are called, have no place what so ever in the tree care world.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw  48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment



NO!, I wouldnt even think about using that thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Thing is a joke!
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

OK, My faith is restored a little now. What took you guys so long?


----------



## KenJax Tree

I will use my pole saw. Thanks though:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

flushcut said:


> Why is this posted in the commercial forum? Those rope saws, or whatever they are called, have no place what so ever in the tree care world.



I disagree! I have one that I am planning on using to hang myself with.:msp_tongue:

Jess joking, I don't have one, wouldn't be caught dead with one and when i hang myself I am gonna use 16 strand like any self respecting treeman would.

I like how one has to be standing directly under the limb one is cutting to operate one of those things... sounds like a Youtube moment

Any man that sucessfully cuts a limb with one of those is a better man than me is all i know now if you will excuse me: Whars my 16 strand!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I disagree! I have one that I am planning on using to hang myself with.:msp_tongue:
> 
> Jess joking, I don't have one, wouldn't be caught dead with one and when i hang myself I am gonna use 16 strand like any self respecting treeman would.
> 
> I like how one has to be standing directly under the limb one is cutting to operate one of those things... sounds like a Youtube moment
> 
> Any man that sucessfully cuts a limb with one of those is a better man than me is all i know now if you will excuse me: Whars my 16 strand!



Dude, I hope you seek professional help before we read about you!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, I hope you seek professional help before we read about you!
> Jeff



Yes find someone who is "qualified" not "certified" to deal with your problems.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes find someone who is "qualified" not "certified" to deal with your problems.



That all ya got?
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, I hope you seek professional help before we read about you!
> Jeff



Calm down Jeefers. Ya know, people pay to hear this kind of stuff, they call it comedy. The only reason i would hang myself is if I had to be around you anyway and I don't THANK A GOD, any god, pick one, I don't care which one, now if you will excuse me i am gonna have another pull off of this Wild Turkey then wrap my High Limb Chainsaw around my neck and set fire to it... that has got to pull a lot of veiws on Youtube huh?:msp_ohmy:

I think I will go into stand up, I got this whole bit about this chainsaw on a string worked out in my head... the only thing is that i think only treeguys will get it.


----------



## treemandan

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes find someone who is "qualified" not "certified" to deal with your problems.



Oh crap, you are just confusing me.


----------



## smokey01

flushcut said:


> Why is this posted in the commercial forum? Those rope saws, or whatever they are called, have no place what so ever in the tree care world.



Because it looked like something that could be used to make money, thus, the Commercial Tree Care forum for comments, evaluation, review and feedback from others that may have used one. That is why I use this forum so that I can learn from others, contribute, and perhaps in this case, help others including myself, make more money.


----------



## smokey01

treevet said:


> If that doesn't work you might try one of these
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ereEhTuBlwA]http://youtu.be/ereEhTuBlwA[/video]



I'm looking for a throw line I can attach to this.


----------



## flushcut

smokey01 said:


> Because it looked like something that could be used to make money, thus, the Commercial Tree Care forum for comments, evaluation, review and feedback from others that may have used one. That is why I use this forum so that I can learn from others, contribute, and perhaps in this case, help others including myself, make more money.



I hear what you are saying, but that thing will only cost you money in terms of potential injury to yourself, injury to the tree, and looking like a untrained idiot hacking up a tree. No, I am not calling you an idiot.
You should learn how to climb, and get insurance, and do it right if you want to make some money.


----------



## smokey01

flushcut said:


> I hear what you are saying, but that thing will only cost you money in terms of potential injury to yourself, injury to the tree, and looking like a untrained idiot hacking up a tree. No, I am not calling you an idiot.
> You should learn how to climb, and get insurance, and do it right if you want to make some money.



Thanks..........
I know how to climb, I do have insurance and I do make money.
Of course you are not calling me an idiot, you don't know me; ignorant I am at times but I usually fix that. 

That being said, I'm always looking for new methods and equipment and I keep a very open mind to potential products. Of course that again is why I am participating in the forum, to learn and share information. Yes, of course one should practice and become proficient at anything before you take it to game day.

I tried one of the saws that has bi-directional blades and agree with the limitations as stated by others. (thanks to wudpirat and psuiewalsh for their constructive comments) I thought also that if one leg of the saw is counter balanced with a weighted object one may be able to work the saw from the tree without being under the subject branch. 
My verdict...these are very problematic and probably not suitable for what I am looking for.
That being said, *I will continue to look and think about other possible solutions. * 
There are just those times when some deadwood is out of reach of my pole saw and a customer wants it removed and I don't like to say, "can't reach it". 












View attachment 253838
View attachment 253839


----------



## smokey01

Del_ said:


> Wrong forum for this foolishness.



I agree. So how about something constructive or informative.


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> I agree. So how about something constructive or informative.



OK, how about not posting stupid crap in this forum.?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I sure do hate to stereotype


----------



## KenJax Tree

A tree service using that is like a landscaping company using grass shears.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> A tree service using that is like a landscaping company using grass shears.



Or a hair dryer for leave clean ups ! Hey now !


----------



## Naked Arborist

smokey01 said:


> I agree. So how about something constructive or informative.



Hear is something constructive for you, just for you Smokey. Now pay attention cause this will get very technical.
If you have a clear landing zone below the limb, take a shot line (hope you know what that is, if not, read up) and throw it over the limb. Pay attention now it gets real complicated, pull a rope over the limb using the shot line. You will need to attach the two lines together first. Tie a running bow knot, well just tie a slip knot if you can. Tighten the rope up and break off the limb. Pick up the limb, remove it from the job and go home. Oh yea, almost forgot, tell the customer you removed the dead limb, get paid, then go home. If you can not drop the limb in a safe clear landing zone just say "I can't do it" then go home. I'd try to explain how to set up running line but I dought you would ever be able to retrieve it from a tree. I just don't have that kind of time to explain it. Hope this was not to technical. Good Luck with those dead limbs.

You asked for it so it had to be done.

ROFL


----------



## tree MDS

smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw — 48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment



Not so sure about hard to reach limbs and deadwood, but I can think of a few people I wouldn't mind using that thing on. It seems like it would have a duality of purpose.. you could both strangle, and decapitate, all at the same time!! Lol.. just trying to find some use for the thing here, is all.. :msp_laugh:


----------



## smokey01

KenJax Tree said:


> A tree service using that is like a landscaping company using grass shears.



A good landscape company has grass shears (not often used but they have them), a typical "mow and go" does not. One must decide what they want to be.


----------



## smokey01

Naked Arborist said:


> Hear is something constructive for you, just for you Smokey. Now pay attention cause this will get very technical.
> If you have a clear landing zone below the limb, take a shot line (hope you know what that is, if not, read up) and throw it over the limb. Pay attention now it gets real complicated, pull a rope over the limb using the shot line. You will need to attach the two lines together first. Tie a running bow knot, well just tie a slip knot if you can. Tighten the rope up and break off the limb. Pick up the limb, remove it from the job and go home. Oh yea, almost forgot, tell the customer you removed the dead limb, get paid, then go home. If you can not drop the limb in a safe clear landing zone just say "I can't do it" then go home. I'd try to explain how to set up running line but I dought you would ever be able to retrieve it from a tree. I just don't have that kind of time to explain it. Hope this was not to technical. Good Luck with those dead limbs.
> 
> You asked for it so it had to be done.
> 
> ROFL



Thanks for the input. It is actually called a Running Bowline not a "bow knot" and I actually prefer the Alpine Butterfly because it is faster to tie and easy to release after being loaded.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Thanks for the input. It is actually called a Running Bowline not a "bow knot" and I actually prefer the Alpine Butterfly because it is faster to tie and easy to release after being loaded.



There is no better knot then the bowline , maybe you have head butterflies


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> There is no better knot then the bowline , maybe you have head butterflies



Thats funny right there, i don't care who ya are...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> There is no better knot then the bowline , maybe you have head butterflies



All I know is I gotta get me one of theses saws and a cheap pillow to strap on top of my lid. I could have been saving time for years.


----------



## smokey01

Naked Arborist said:


> … Pay attention now it gets real complicated, pull a rope over the limb using the shot line. You will need to attach the two lines together first. Tie a running bow knot, well just tie a slip knot if you can. Tighten the rope up and break off the limb. Pick up the limb, remove it from the job and go home. Oh yea, almost forgot, tell the customer you removed the dead limb, get paid, then go home. If you can not drop the limb in a safe clear landing zone just say "I can't do it" then go home. I'd try to explain how to set up running line but I dought you would ever be able to retrieve it from a tree. I just don't have that kind of time to explain it. Hope this was not to technical. Good Luck with those dead limbs.
> 
> You asked for it so it had to be done.
> 
> ROFL



Here is another thought for you. Just pass your line over the branch and anchor the line to the base of the tree, step away from the tree about 10 feet and pass this end of the line thru a foot ascender and then using your more powerful and macho leg muscles step down. You have effectively doubled the pull down force and even better, when the branch breaks you don't fall back on your ass causing damage to that precious ego. This may be a better solution to your "bow" knot or even the running Alpine Butterfly, although I do favor this knot as you can easily recover your line in case the customer comes out and asks that you do not just rip the branch out of the tree.


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> There is no better knot then the bowline …



For what application? Do you use it to attach to your saddle. Better than Figure 8?
Do you use yosemite tie off? It does have an attribute of rolling out with repeated loading and unloading.


----------



## smokey01

Naked Arborist said:


> Hear is something constructive for you, just for you Smokey. Now pay attention cause this will get very technical.
> If you have a clear landing zone below the limb, take a shot line (hope you know what that is, if not, read up) and throw it over the limb. Pay attention now it gets real complicated, pull a rope over the limb using the shot line. You will need to attach the two lines together first. Tie a running bow knot, well just tie a slip knot if you can. Tighten the rope up and break off the limb. Pick up the limb, remove it from the job and go home. Oh yea, almost forgot, tell the customer you removed the dead limb, get paid, then go home. If you can not drop the limb in a safe clear landing zone just say "I can't do it" then go home. I'd try to explain how to set up running line but I dought you would ever be able to retrieve it from a tree. I just don't have that kind of time to explain it. Hope this was not to technical. Good Luck with those dead limbs.
> 
> You asked for it so it had to be done.
> 
> ROFL


By the way, if you are going to make condescending remarks, use correct technical terms and english so as to not have the reverse and non intended effect.
Here not hear as with your ears.
Bowline not bow knot.
Doubt not dought
Too (as in the adverb) not to (as in the preposition)
and thank you for your concern, but no, I did not find your comments TOO technical. # But I did find them pretty macho, I like how you just rip branches out of trees, very cool.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> If that doesn't work you might try one of these
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ereEhTuBlwA]http://youtu.be/ereEhTuBlwA[/video]



Hi Dave!


----------



## sgreanbeans

flushcut said:


> Why is this posted in the commercial forum? Those rope saws, or whatever they are called, have no place what so ever in the tree care world.



Because this thread is AWESOME!


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Because this thread is AWESOME!



Yes it is. It informed me about a great product, Just waiting for mine in the mail. Be throwing this sucker out of the bucket in no time.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Awesome i bet you're excited, now you need to order the firewood grippers like the ones in the thread just posted so you can carry the wood you cut off.


----------



## smokey01

KenJax Tree said:


> . The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of cheap price is long forgotten. (You get what you pay for)


Thanks for the explanation in your signature "(You get what you pay for )"
I think it otherwise may have confused some here.


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> OK, how about not posting stupid crap in this forum.?
> Jeff



Do you listen to a radio station you don't like and then whine about the songs they play or listen to a talks show station and snivel about the opinions expressed. It is a free county even on the left coast. Suggestion, if you disagree, express it, if you want to make a point, make it, but for your own good, don't waste your time and others with things you don't care about. This is common sense but as we know THAT is not so common.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> For what application? Do you use it to attach to your saddle. Better than Figure 8?
> Do you use yosemite tie off? It does have an attribute of rolling out with repeated loading and unloading.



Actually I do use a bowline on my bridge spacer , cause I am fat lol ! I used a bowline on the bight the other week to help my bucket outta sugar sand , I basically pulled a 31k lb truck with a 1" bull line with my one ton in 4 low on the asphalt , and I broke the knot with my thumb when I was done ! I mean is anything bad that you could even say at that point , it's a great all around knot that is easy to learn easy to tie and barely ever spits out what's its tied too ! It was the first knot I was taught !


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Suggestion, if you disagree, express it, if you want to make a point.



That is what I did. I am trying to not be conceived as a Bully. That is why I was nice when I said that thing is a piece of crap. Sometimes I get confused and forget that some need to be hugged and talked to like a first grader.
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what I did. I am trying to not be conceived as a Bully. That is why I was nice when I said that thing is a piece of crap. Sometimes I get confused and forget that some need to be hugged and talked to like a first grader.
> Jeff :msp_scared:



I have never thought of you as a bully , never ever once ! Man does that make me an even bigger #### then you ???? Arggggg


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I have never thought of you as a bully , never ever once ! Man does that make me an even bigger #### then you ???? Arggggg



AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## KenJax Tree

Ok i gotta know is this thing chisel or semi chisel?


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok i gotta know is this thing chisel or semi chisel?



It is 'schmizzel, chizzmel, and dismal!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

Full chisel 404 !


----------



## ClimbMIT

I am gonna get some popcorn
cheers!


----------



## treebilly

i'm just laughing my ass off reading this seriously this made it on this forum i was ninty feet up on a dead maple today and someone thinks this is worth babbling about wtf
maybe it would be better if i didn't drink a twelve pack tonight


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> i'm just laughing my ass off reading this seriously this made it on this forum i was ninty feet up on a dead maple today and someone thinks this is worth babbling about wtf
> maybe it would be better if i didn't drink a twelve pack tonight



Yeah, make it a six pack of beer and a six pack of common sense.
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*...*



smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw  48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment



thought only the cub scouts use those...


----------



## mattfr12

The sales pitch is what sold me! Guys we better keep this on the DOWN LOW or people are not gonna have to call us anymore. everyone gets one of these tree services everywhere will be making major cutbacks.

OVERVIEW
No more balancing acts! No more expensive tree service bills! Just toss this Rope Saw's safety weight over the hard-to-reach branch you want to cut, then pull the 25ft. polypropylene ropes to cut with the two-way action cutting blade. Carbon steel blades can be sharpened. U.S.A


----------



## KenJax Tree

mattfr12 said:


> The sales pitch is what sold me! Guys we better keep this on the DOWN LOW or people are not gonna have to call us anymore. everyone gets one of these tree services everywhere will be making major cutbacks.
> 
> OVERVIEW
> No more balancing acts! No more expensive tree service bills! Just toss this Rope Saw's safety weight over the hard-to-reach branch you want to cut, then pull the 25ft. polypropylene ropes to cut with the two-way action cutting blade. Carbon steel blades can be sharpened. U.S.A



i'm confident my job will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, if ya get one of those rope thingy's, then ya otta get a pair of those aeration sandals, then you could prune and aerate at the same time. Try that on for size, I am working my marketing strategerey right now. This is Merica. T Pig care to do my flyer?


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, if ya get one of those rope thingy's, then ya otta get a pair of those aeration sandals, then you could prune and aerate at the same time. Try that on for size, I am working my marketing strategerey right now. This is Merica. T Pig care to do my flyer?



Don't laugh the aerating Jesus walkers work it's like my lawn was touched by the hands of god when I am done with them!


----------



## smokey01

formationrx said:


> thought only the cub scouts use those...




You almost have it, it is the Boy Scouts that use them but it is a smaller more compact wire version and it is added to their survival pack. Extreme survivalist and military also carry these. Probably some commando guy right now outside your house cutting away at something. By the way, before you make fun of the Boy Scouts, it was there that I learned to tie the bowline and I use it often climbing and find it one of the best knots out there depending on the situation.


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I do use a bowline on my bridge spacer , cause I am fat lol ! I used a bowline on the bight the other week to help my bucket outta sugar sand , I basically pulled a 31k lb truck with a 1" bull line with my one ton in 4 low on the asphalt , and I broke the knot with my thumb when I was done ! I mean is anything bad that you could even say at that point , it's a great all around knot that is easy to learn easy to tie and barely ever spits out what's its tied too ! It was the first knot I was taught !



Just thought I would point out that it is not an approved termination knot for life support. Don't get me wrong I am a super fan of it in all of its forms, Bowline on a bite, Double Bowline, Bowline with Yosemite tie off , Running Bowline, one handed Bowline and the slightly modified Speed Bowline that can be tied holding the rope ends in front of you in less then 2 seconds. But if you use it like you said it is not the required cinching knot to meet ANSI standards. My choice for connection to my carabiner is 1. tight eye splice 2. Anchor knot or double fisherman's knot depending on which way I want the rope to exit. 
I almost used it the other day with my Bobcat to pull this guys 4WD 1 ton out of the Georgia mud but opted for a 5/8 " chain instead. Those bull lines can stretch a bit too much and when they break put a nasty dent in that pretty truck.

It was the second knot I learned after tying my shoes, I bet you had some fancy slip-ons didn't you. Darn, I would have been so jealous, damn rich kids!


----------



## superjunior

Wasn't gonna read through the 4 pages of this and I haven't been around in a while BUT... One of those ropey chainy thingys.. on the comercial forum.. really?? Does it come with instructions on which way to jump out of the way after the ugly tear is made??


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what I did. I am trying to not be conceived as a Bully. That is why I was nice when I said that thing is a piece of crap. Sometimes I get confused and forget that some need to be hugged and talked to like a first grader.
> Jeff :msp_scared:



Actually you said it was a joke and then requested that stupid crap not be posted here. I assume by your original evaluation you have experience with these, funny thing is, I did not, thus I started the thread seeking knowledge from those with experience. Thank you. (I'm giving you a hard time, but I see that you really do have a lot of experience and I respect that.)
Furthermore, it was pretty well determined after only the second response that these things are not of much use to those that already have access to the tree's canopy. I bought one and tried several methods to confirm its use. 
So let me be perfectly clear, in my opinion for me it is not worth 16 bucks or the space and effort to carry 4 ounces into the tree.  and now from the help of your experience, I know this to be the fact. 
But I must disagree as to the posting of the discussion on this forum, it is totally worth it right up to the second response, after that it has just been down right fun at the playground. 
Really, it was the first two responses that answered the question, then we have had about 60 talking about the thought that we should not be talking about it. NOW THAT THERE IS FUNNY!
So come on, how about that hug now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Actually you said it was a joke and then requested that stupid crap not be posted here. I assume by your original evaluation you have experience with these, funny thing is, I did not, thus I started the thread seeking knowledge from those with experience. Thank you. (I'm giving you a hard time, but I see that you really do have a lot of experience and I respect that.)
> Furthermore, it was pretty well determined after only the second response that these things are not of much use to those that already have access to the tree's canopy. I bought one and tried several methods to confirm its use.
> So let me be perfectly clear, in my opinion for me it is not worth 16 bucks or the space and effort to carry 4 ounces into the tree.  and now from the help of your experience, I know this to be the fact.
> But I must disagree as to the posting of the discussion on this forum, it is totally worth it right up to the second response, after that it has just been down right fun at the playground.
> Really, it was the first two responses that answered the question, then we have had about 60 talking about the thought that we should not be talking about it. NOW THAT THERE IS FUNNY!
> So come on, how about that hug now.



Arg! Have a beer and forget about it!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> Wasn't gonna read through the 4 pages of this and I haven't been around in a while BUT... One of those ropey chainy thingys.. on the comercial forum.. really?? Does it come with instructions on which way to jump out of the way after the ugly tear is made??



no no you just gotta be quick it will be alright. Duck tape some styrofoam on your head for the impact. It would look about right to see a tree crew using one of these with a guy with something like that on his lid to anticipate the hit.


----------



## Sunrise Guy

smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these. Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty back and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Professional High Limb Rope Chain Saw  48in., Model# CS-48 | Rope Chain Saws| Northern Tool + Equipment



This is a joke post, right? Are you a dealer, selling those things? This thing has no business being in any professional arborist's kit. All branches removed, using this thing, will rip like bastards due to no undercut. If I saw one of my workers using one of these things, he/she would be fired, on the spot.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Del_ said:


> Nope it's not a joke. It's something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =




Good one! 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Sunrise Guy said:


> This is a joke post, right? Are you a dealer, selling those things? This thing has no business being in any professional arborist's kit. All branches removed, using this thing, will rip like bastards due to no undercut. If I saw one of my workers using one of these things, he/she would be fired, on the spot.



I would at least wait to see the outcome.


----------



## treemandan

Del_ said:


> Nope it's not a joke. It's something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =



Is that a picture of a naked under age troll?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I throw my throw line and throw weight over the limb, untie the bag, and tie on a stick of dynamite. Pull it back up and set it off. Works great for topping trees from the ground too.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## smokey01

Sunrise Guy said:


> This is a joke post, right? Are you a dealer, selling those things? This thing has no business being in any professional arborist's kit. All branches removed, using this thing, will rip like bastards due to no undercut. If I saw one of my workers using one of these things, he/she would be fired, on the spot.



I just ordered 50 of them from China, they are fantastic. Pruned a 70' Lombardy Poplar today, didn't even have to take my truck. Rode to the job on my motorcycle with one of those in each pocket and throw bag and line attached to my belt. Finished the job in no time. These things have changed my life! I'll never have to climb a tree again, just ride around on my Triumph making money. Life is good.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> I just ordered 50 of them from China, they are fantastic. Pruned a 70' Lombardy Poplar today, didn't even have to take my truck. Rode to the job on my motorcycle with one of those in each pocket and throw bag and line attached to my belt. Finished the job in no time. These things have changed my life! I'll never have to climb a tree again, just ride around on my Triumph making money. Life is good.



:spam:


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I throw my throw line and throw weight over the limb, untie the bag, and tie on a stick of dynamite. Pull it back up and set it off. Works great for topping trees from the ground too.:hmm3grin2orange:



That is a great idea, I knew not all aorist were stuck in there old ways. I'm a not licensed for dynamite but I can get plenty of black powder at Walmart in the gun department, do you think that will work?


----------



## smokey01

smokey01 said:


> I just ordered 50 of them from China, they are fantastic. Pruned a 70' Lombardy Poplar today, didn't even have to take my truck. Rode to the job on my motorcycle with one of those in each pocket and throw bag and line attached to my belt. Finished the job in no time. These things have changed my life! I'll never have to climb a tree again, just ride around on my Triumph making money. Life is good.



START YOUR OWN TREE BUSINESS TODAY!!! I'M SELLING IT ALL, "LOOK" - $1500 (WINDER GA)

I just listed all of my climbing gear and tree gear on Craigslist as I don't need it anymore. Check it out, there are some great buys here. It is a bummer too as tomorrow my ZK-2 Singing Tree Rope Wrench is being delivered from Sherrill Tree and now I won't need it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> I just ordered 50 of them from China, they are fantastic. Pruned a 70' Lombardy Poplar today, didn't even have to take my truck. Rode to the job on my motorcycle with one of those in each pocket and throw bag and line attached to my belt. Finished the job in no time. These things have changed my life! I'll never have to climb a tree again, just ride around on my Triumph making money. Life is good.



You should support your fellow americans. Buy made in the USA


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should support your fellow americans. Buy made in the USA



Damn, now I have to put my iPhone on Craigslist too!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, crap and this laptop....my car....my Triumph motorcycle........crap crap crap!!! 
Well at least I still have my beloved Ford F350 and gooseneck 16' dumb trailer and Bobcat. Just seems like a lot to take to the grocery store for a gallon of milk......I'll just have to buy lots of milk to make the trip worth while. (like maybe a 1,000 gallons)


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> Damn, now I have to put my iPhone on Craigslist too!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, crap and this laptop....my car....my Triumph motorcycle........crap crap crap!!!
> Well at least I still have my beloved Ford F350 and gooseneck 16' dumb trailer and Bobcat. Just seems like a lot to take to the grocery store for a gallon of milk......I'll just have to buy lots of milk to make the trip worth while. (like maybe a 1,000 gallons)



Or you could just get a cow!


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Or you could just get a cow!



So dat's whut dat der cow hitch is fer.........


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should support your fellow americans. Buy made in the USA



You are right, I cancelled my order with China and went to an American company based in Janesville WI, in fact a very trusted forestry and arborist supply company that I am sure most of you trust....Ben Meadows. 

Note: Arborist's supply and "Professional" as in commercial, good thing we put it on this forum, don't you think. 










View attachment 254474


----------



## KenJax Tree

smokey01 said:


> Who cares, I'm going to get rich with these things! :msp_thumbsup:



AS rules state you can't post non sponsor info in the forum.


----------



## smokey01

KenJax Tree said:


> AS rules state you can't post non sponsor info in the forum.



Point well taken, I removed the posting as I am not promoting their company and I would not want to distract from this great forum. Do me a favor and take the information off of your reply.
Thanks for keeping me out of some trouble.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't want to see you go to banned camp.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He wasn't really promoting them. He just said that's where he ordered them from. It would be the same thing as you saying you bought something from a non site sponser. Not the same as promoting them.


----------



## treeclimber101

I suggest everyone to stop following him down the rabbit hole ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## smokey01

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't want to see you go to banned camp.



Thanks, I pretty sure some would not agree.
Anyway, I'm really not advocating this chain and now pulling everyone else's as no one seems to want to read the thread. 
As you see, after the first 2 responses and I tested one of these it is determined that they are not real useful to those that already have access to the canopy.
I listed it here because I wanted to get the experiences of those that do this for a living. 
I did a job for a family that has about a 100' white oak, a really nice tree. They have a baby that is getting to the walking age and they want to spend time in the back yard and noticed dead wood in the tree and wanted it removed. I was able to get most of it moving about within the canopy of the tree, many large branches and small as well. They wanted all of it. There was some dead wood out of reach of my pole saw and too high in the canopy to to get to it from above or with a limb walk. Thus I was seeking the help of this forum. Had 2 good responses and then the castigation started. Look, I have much less experience than most everyone here, but that doesn't mean I just give up and admit, "I can't" or that I don't know some things. I am one that believes for every system, for every method and procedure, there is a better way, for every tool and every piece of equipment, there is a better one. Most climbers on the other hand are very resistant to change and innovation, for good reason, what you do is extremely dangerous and there is safety doing what works. Example, what did it take, about 10 years to go from a Blakes hitch to a hitch climber pulley? 
Ok, long story short, I really wanted some help in figuring out how to get to those "out of reach" branches. 

and what did I get..............



Naked Arborist said:


> Hear is something constructive for you, just for you Smokey. Now pay attention cause this will get very technical.
> If you have a clear landing zone below the limb, take a shot line (hope you know what that is, if not, read up) and throw it over the limb. Pay attention now it gets real complicated, pull a rope over the limb using the shot line. You will need to attach the two lines together first. Tie a running bow knot, well just tie a slip knot if you can. Tighten the rope up and break off the limb. Pick up the limb, remove it from the job and go home. Oh yea, almost forgot, tell the customer you removed the dead limb, get paid, then go home. If you can not drop the limb in a safe clear landing zone just say "I can't do it" then go home. I'd try to explain how to set up running line but I dought you would ever be able to retrieve it from a tree. I just don't have that kind of time to explain it. Hope this was not to technical. Good Luck with those dead limbs.
> 
> You asked for it so it had to be done.
> 
> ROFL



So, I will keep thinking about it and one day I'll come up with solution that does not include the pathetic suggestion above.

I'm going to go climb a tree just for FUN and maybe relax in my 40' deck chair.

Thanks


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> He wasn't really promoting them. He just said that's where he ordered them from. It would be the same thing as you saying you bought something from a non site sponser. Not the same as promoting them.



Jeeeeez!!! you're backing me up? I think I have little tears rolling off my cheeks. Honestly thanks. 
I really do enjoy this forum, all of it!


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> I suggest everyone to stop following him down the rabbit hole ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Heck, I hope you were not all ready to go out and buy one of those things, I have one I will be happy to mail you. It is only a little bent as I had to pull it so hard to get it unstuck from the tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think FTA moved to Atlanta and changed his name to 'Smokey01'.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

smokey01 said:


> Thanks, I pretty sure some would not agree.
> Anyway, I'm really not advocating this chain and now pulling everyone else's as no one seems to want to read the thread.
> As you see, after the first 2 responses and I tested one of these it is determined that they are not real useful to those that already have access to the canopy.
> I listed it here because I wanted to get the experiences of those that do this for a living.
> I did a job for a family that has about a 100' white oak, a really nice tree. They have a baby that is getting to the walking age and they want to spend time in the back yard and noticed dead wood in the tree and wanted it removed. I was able to get most of it moving about within the canopy of the tree, many large branches and small as well. They wanted all of it. There was some dead wood out of reach of my pole saw and too high in the canopy to to get to it from above or with a limb walk. Thus I was seeking the help of this forum. Had 2 good responses and then the castigation started. Look, I have much less experience than most everyone here, but that doesn't mean I just give up and admit, "I can't" or that I don't know some things. I am one that believes for every system, for every method and procedure, there is a better way, for every tool and every piece of equipment, there is a better one. Most climbers on the other hand are very resistant to change and innovation, for good reason, what you do is extremely dangerous and there is safety doing what works. Example, what did it take, about 10 years to go from a Blakes hitch to a hitch climber pulley?
> Ok, long story short, I really wanted some help in figuring out how to get to those "out of reach" branches.
> 
> and what did I get..............
> 
> 
> 
> So, I will keep thinking about it and one day I'll come up with solution that does not include the pathetic suggestion above.
> 
> I'm going to go climb a tree just for FUN and maybe relax in my 40' deck chair.
> 
> Thanks



Out of reach? While climbing? If i keep my weight on my line i can walk out on next to nothing,but that come with experience you said you don't have. There are some dead people that refused to give up or say i can't.


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> I think FTA moved to Atlanta and changed his name to 'Smokey01'.
> Jeff



Ok, now I gotta know who FTA is. But for now I'm currently 90' up a pine and want to get down before dark.


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Ok, now I gotta know who FTA is. But for now I'm currently 90' up a pine and want to get down before dark.



He is classic! FTA is short 'For the Action', I call him Ed. You would love his stuff on here!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Start here!
Jeff

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/191920.htm


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> Start here!
> Jeff
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/191920.htm



Interesting. I do enjoy all the information available here and experience shared.


----------



## smokey01

KenJax Tree said:


> Out of reach? While climbing? If i keep my weight on my line i can walk out on next to nothing,but that come with experience you said you don't have. There are some dead people that refused to give up or say i can't.



I think I understand that, and it is amazing to watch you guys do that. I was at the Portland Oregon competition and watched some pretty extreme limb walks. Enjoyed the trade show, competition and conference. Had a chance to spend some time talking with Joe Harris. With your experience and ability I am sure you can get almost everything. Maybe I will get a picture of the particular tree and see what you think. I am able to use my 80' motion lanyard DdRT and move from tree to tree (so far up to 25 feet away) and to get out on the limbs using the same method but this assumes I have something above to support my 200 pounds. Anyway, the limb walk requires support from above and that is what I am addressing, the high and dangerous to reach stuff.


----------



## Youngbuck20

bowline is not only a much better knot but used for a different application. tossed a rope once cause we over loaded the alpine. if their is going to be a lot of stress on the bowline you make it a double bowline or yosemite bowline. lots of guys on here not afraid to share their opinion whether it offends someone or not. im sure youve come to realize that already  taker easy welcome to AS haha


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good post, yup, deal with it!
Jeff


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> bowline is not only a much better knot but used for a different application. tossed a rope once cause we over loaded the alpine. if their is going to be a lot of stress on the bowline you make it a double bowline or yosemite bowline. lots of guys on here not afraid to share their opinion whether it offends someone or not. im sure youve come to realize that already  taker easy welcome to AS haha



Thanks and I agree. One of the great things about the Bowline is its flexibility and variations. I was taught the figure 8 or bowline for the lifeline attachment, but later learned that it does have a reputation of rolling out and does not cinch as is required to keep your carabiner from getting sideways.


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> bowline is not only a much better knot but used for a different application. tossed a rope once cause we over loaded the alpine. if their is going to be a lot of stress on the bowline you make it a double bowline or yosemite bowline. lots of guys on here not afraid to share their opinion whether it offends someone or not. im sure youve come to realize that already  taker easy welcome to AS haha



I generally access the tree with a 200' 7/16 HTP kernmantle, it is long enough that I feel more comfortable sending up a butterfly. It is easy to retrieve plus depending on the situation I may choose to anchor it to the base of the tree. But I understand what you are saying. I noticed at the ISA competition, they used a butterfly when anchoring for the foot lock. 
Side note, my SK-2 rope wrench is due to arrive tomorrow and can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## smokey01

*how do it do dat........*

Does anyone know who invented the method to get the ringed friction saver into the tree. 
I will bet you that guy can figure out how to get the really high deadwood out of the tree.
Every time I do that, I think to myself.........what just happened.......







Above image linked to sherrilltree.com, proud sponsor of Arborsite......(I think)


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> bowline is not only a much better knot but used for a different application. tossed a rope once cause we over loaded the alpine. if their is going to be a lot of stress on the bowline you make it a double bowline or yosemite bowline. lots of guys on here not afraid to share their opinion whether it offends someone or not. im sure youve come to realize that already  taker easy welcome to AS haha



I really like everyone's suggestion about the knots they use and hope no one objects (they probably will but why should I start caring now, right?) but I will start a new thread in that regard.


----------



## Youngbuck20

That's the spirit!


----------



## Naked Arborist

Sorry guys but this is it for me on Smokey the ass.
First off I'd like to congratulate the moderators fine job for letting this be posted in a pro tree forum . Second if you have so much time on your hands grab a saw and go drop that dead stick with that clown like ass-hole sitting atop it in his jack-rack.
Maybe a few will like this
Smokey something you'll never get (common sense required) the gut busting fun these guys are having at your expense so go wrap your pull chain or is that chain pull oh no that would be JERK-OFF around your neck and do us all a HUGE favor...


----------



## smokey01

Naked Arborist said:


> Sorry guys but this is it for me on Smokey the ass.
> First off I'd like to congratulate the moderators fine job for letting this be posted in a pro tree forum . Second if …… and do us all a HUGE favor...



I read your post. 
I wish you well.


----------



## Treepedo

I like the wire saw for training young trees with tight crotches, does very little to no collateral damage. Chain one could work well in similar situation especially when a plunge cut with a chainsaw or using a handsaw could cause more collateral damage. 
Anyone try it?


----------



## Zale

Treepedo said:


> I like the wire saw for training young trees with tight crotches, does very little to no collateral damage. Chain one could work well in similar situation especially when a plunge cut with a chainsaw or using a handsaw could cause more collateral damage.
> Anyone try it?



How can a hand saw cause more collateral damage? This makes no sense. Saw chain on a rope is a bs tool marketed to the masses as a miracle tool that will change your life! As a survival tool, go for it. My guess, is this tool will one day get pulled from the market as a result of numerous lawsuits due to injury or death by homeowners dropping limbs on themselves.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I cant believe this thread is still going. Smoky before you start a thread about knots, use the search function. There is already multiple threads on knots.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. Smoky before you start a thread about knots, use the search function. There is already multiple threads on knots.



I think he's supposed to be our new chew toy. I'm not feelin' it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I think he's supposed to be our new chew toy. I'm not feelin' it.



I get the feeling likes hes a old chew toy with a new coat of paint.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. Smoky before you start a thread about knots, use the search function. There is already multiple threads on knots.



There is even an app for that..........


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. Smoky before you start a thread about knots, use the search function. There is already multiple threads on knots.



Good suggestion and you know I have been there......I started in boy scouts you know and passed off all the knots required for Eagle. 
I was just hoping to draw on the VAST experiences of this forum but I'm getting the impression that is pretty much limited to the bowline and the bowline on a bite and that bites. :msp_tongue:


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I get the feeling likes hes a old chew toy with a new coat of paint.




Much better than the lead paint you have had in the past I hope!


----------



## smokey01

Treepedo said:


> I like the wire saw for training young trees with tight crotches, does very little to no collateral damage. Chain one could work well in similar situation especially when a plunge cut with a chainsaw or using a handsaw could cause more collateral damage.
> Anyone try it?



That makes complete sense! 
I can see that or when the tree has lots of branches close together you can probably get in there with the wire saw when you can't easily do it with a pruning saw. Supporting the branch while the cut is made to keep the wire from binding and the branch from tearing. But as you read from previous posts, the chain idea for this is very problematic and probably not suited for those that have access to the upper canopy of a tree. For how cheap they are and easy to store, it would make sense to have one. Plus, when I get lost in the woods, I can use it for survival mode.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Smokey,

I hope your not As'g while flying. Thats all we need. First it was pilots drinking and flying drunk, now there texting and surfing Arborsite.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Smokey,
> 
> I hope your not As'g while flying. Thats all we need. First it was pilots drinking and flying drunk, now there texting and surfing Arborsite.



Ok 2treeornot2tree, I like humor as much as the next guy but flying is one of those high stress jobs like *climbing trees*. The incidents of pilots flying intoxicated is extremely extremely, did I say extremely, small. In my 34 years I have never seen a fellow pilot try to go to work while intoxicated. And I know what intoxicated looks like as I was a police officer for LAPD for 5 years and made many arrests. 
*Tree climbers/arborist* can be subject to alcohol abuse because of the stress involved. So as a "newbie" let me give YOU a piece of advice. Don't joke about alcohol use or abuse in any form, driving, flying or climbing. Sorry, but my sense of humor stops there, too many people get hurt or killed from this.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> Ok 2treeornot2tree, I like humor as much as the next guy but flying is one of those high stress jobs like *climbing trees*. The incidents of pilots flying intoxicated is extremely extremely, did I say extremely, small. In my 34 years I have never seen a fellow pilot try to go to work while intoxicated. And I know what intoxicated looks like as I was a police officer for LAPD for 5 years and made many arrests.
> *Tree climbers/arborist* can be subject to alcohol abuse because of the stress involved. So as a "newbie" let me give YOU a piece of advice. Don't joke about alcohol use or abuse in any form, driving, flying or climbing. Sorry, but my sense of humor stops there, too many people get hurt or killed from this.



Sounds like that hit a sore spot. Not talking about it and wishing it didnt happen isnt gonna make it go away.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds like that hit a sore spot. Not talking about it and wishing it didnt happen isnt gonna make it go away.



I'm not saying "talking and wishing it didn't happen", I'm talking joking about it. Taking it lightly, condoning it, passing it off as a laughing thing. Yes, it is a sore spot, I've seen lots of dead people because of it, innocent people, people that should still be here. There are people in every vocation that abuse this, but high stress jobs like what arborist do (and pilots) are more susceptible and WE all need to take it seriously. I will bet that there will be guys reading this that know another arborist that has an issue and if they joke about it, they will never deal with it. Sorry, but you used it in the context of a joke and I'm not letting that slide.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I never said it was a laughable thing. I was making a comment about how you are a pilot, but always seem to be posting on here. Most pilots i have known over the years dont have much of a life other then flying, because the airlines keep them pretty busy.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I never said it was a laughable thing. I was......



I apologize, I just thought I sensed a little sarcastic humor there, I am glad you take it seriously. Again, sorry. 

Now if you excuse me, I have my Poison Ivy anchored to a white oak with an Alpine Butterfly and I need the exercise and stress management after all these postings.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> I apologize, I just thought I sensed a little sarcastic humor there, I am glad you take it seriously. Again, sorry.
> 
> Now if you excuse me, I have my Poison Ivy anchored to a white oak with an Alpine Butterfly and I need the exercise and stress management after all these postings.



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Zale

smokey01 said:


> That makes complete sense!
> I can see that or when the tree has lots of branches close together you can probably get in there with the wire saw when you can't easily do it with a pruning saw. Supporting the branch while the cut is made to keep the wire from binding and the branch from tearing. But as you read from previous posts, the chain idea for this is very problematic and probably not suited for those that have access to the upper canopy of a tree. For how cheap they are and easy to store, it would make sense to have one. Plus, when I get lost in the woods, I can use it for survival mode.



No, it does not make complete sense. It makes no sense at all. You might be better off posting in Recreational Tree Climbing. You can talk about knots and toys you bought and what type of lawn chair you prefer to nail into a tree.


----------



## Treepedo

Zale said:


> How can a hand saw cause more collateral damage? This makes no sense. Saw chain on a rope is a bs tool marketed to the masses as a miracle tool that will change your life! As a survival tool, go for it. My guess, is this tool will one day get pulled from the market as a result of numerous lawsuits due to injury or death by homeowners dropping limbs on themselves.



Training young trees>3 limbs tightly appressed and the one in the middle is pruned out.
You can do it easily with a wire saw and not damage the neighbouring limbs. Chain on rope never used one and probabley never will but if there is a chance to use in an emergency and keep out of harms way and not damage my $1000 pwr tele saw or 300 manual pole saw it would be most welcome addition to the team. 
Vehicles, chainsaws, ladders, alcohol etc etc are they being pulled due to operator error?


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pics or it didnt happen



God is so disappointed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> God is so disappointed.



Not quite sure what you mean by that.

"Pics or it didnt happen" is a common quote on AS. Guess you havent been around long enough


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by that.
> 
> "Pics or it didnt happen" is a common quote on AS. Guess you havent been around long enough



Just joking. God didn't send you pics, so ..........


----------



## tree MDS

smokey01 said:


> Just joking. God didn't send you pics, so ..........



You sure you're not over-smoking, Smokey?? Lol.. :msp_scared: ..


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> You sure you're not over-smoking, Smokey?? Lol.. :msp_scared: ..



That's a good one you know the funny thing is I have never smoked a day in my life I was called smoky in the Boy Scouts because I was like Smokey the bear and I would put out the campfire you figure that one out.


----------



## flushcut

Treepedo said:


> Training young trees>3 limbs tightly appressed and the one in the middle is pruned out.
> You can do it easily with a wire saw and not damage the neighbouring limbs. Chain on rope never used one and probabley never will but if there is a chance to use in an emergency and keep out of harms way and not damage my $10000 pwr tele saw or 300 manual pole saw it would be most welcome addition to the team.
> Vehicles, chainsaws, ladders, alcohol etc etc are they being pulled due to operator error?



You have a $10,000 pole saw?


----------



## Treepedo

flushcut said:


> You have a $10,000 pole saw?



oops correction made. cheers


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, its apparent this thing may have legs, off to 101 it goes


----------



## smokey01

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, its apparent this thing may have legs, off to 101 it goes



That seems important to you, and yet it took 120+ responses to get 3 good ones, and you have nothing to say to that, now that says something.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. Smoky before you start a thread about knots, use the search function. There is already multiple threads on knots.



And notice it is NOT about HOW to tie a not, it is WHAT knot to use and NOT to use. This is difficult to find in the books on knots, so this is where you come in, or should, and help all us new guys with your experience. Stuff like only cinching knots should be used to tie at the bridge of your saddle and then which of those do you use and why. Perhaps what to use if your rope is wet. Does temperature effect your knots. What kind of stopper knots or other safety and backup knots. 
How about sharing some of you good and bad experience with knots. 
Then guys can search for the HOW to tie a knot.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> And notice it is NOT about HOW to tie a not, it is WHAT knot to use and NOT to use. This is difficult to find in the books on knots, so this is where you come in, or should, and help all us new guys with your experience. Stuff like only cinching knots should be used to tie at the bridge of your saddle and then which of those do you use and why. Perhaps what to use if your rope is wet. Does temperature effect your knots. What kind of stopper knots or other safety and backup knots.
> How about sharing some of you good and bad experience with knots.
> Then guys can search for the HOW to tie a knot.



How about this piece of advise!

GET A MENTOR!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> How about this piece of advise!
> 
> GET A MENTOR!



Stop being macho !


----------



## smokey01

I noticed that this thread is close to 2700 views and over 130 replays with only a few very useful, so I though it helpful just to summarize the contributions of a few in one replay so you don't have to read it all to figure what was said. Although I have to say the comments that can be read at replies 33 and 35 are pretty entertaining. 
I think it can be said that the wire saw may have some use, but the "chainsaw on a rope" is extremely limited to a group that already has access to most to the tree’s canopy. Besides, it is evidently very offensive to ones "macho" to have something like this in your tool bag.
I purchased one to experiment with and agree with the posts below and in this thread, with the exception of putting it around my neck. :rolleyes2:



smokey01 said:


> Has anyone used one of these? Seems like it could be very helpful for hard to reach or dangerous to reach limbs and dead wood. The 24 inch version could easily be carried in a ditty bag and used with your throw line.
> 
> View attachment 253322
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/15016_lg.jpg





Treepedo said:


> Training young trees>3 limbs tightly appressed and the one in the middle is pruned out.
> You can do it easily with a wire saw and not damage the neighboring limbs. Chain on rope never used one and probably never will but if there is a chance to use in an emergency and keep out of harms way and not damage my $1000 pwr tele saw or 300 manual pole saw it would be most welcome addition to the team.
> Vehicles, chainsaws, ladders, alcohol etc etc are they being pulled due to operator error?





psuiewalsh said:


> I have one and use from time to time. Obviously one of the tricks is to actually get it over the limb you want and still able to saw. I also tie in handles at the appropriate height once installed and it makes it easier. One drawback is there is no good way to undercut the limb for a good break so it will tear and pull too.





wudpirat said:


> They work but with some limitations.
> Getting the saw over the correct branch helps.
> The weight that keeps the teeth in contact with the branch doesn't always.
> The farther apart the ends are, the better, for me it's a two man operation.
> Just like a misery-whip, you only have to pull, cutting a eight inch Oak branch is a workout.
> Ripping the bark is common but on dead wood who cares.
> getting it stuck in the cut is always possible, my neighbor has one stuck in the tree after he broke the rope.
> He used his tractor to unstick the jammed saw.


----------



## Treepedo

Here is another potential.
Have a tree to dismantle or limb to remove if two people can get in a position to
operate it from a safe distance alternating pull strokes. 
Instead of one man having to weild a pwr tele or excessively long manual pole saw from a distance.
from man in tree to tree being cut to anothe rman in tree Or tree being cut to groundman.
I see its potential with the scaredy cat factor on high.

Once a month I experience this with a hazardous tree needing reduction.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have used a rope saw off and on for about 15 years. I went to some dealers and looked at their selection which turned into two models. After studying them I went home and made my own out of about 30'' of 3/8 micro chain. Basically welded a chain loop at each end of the chain and then tied 100' of 3/8'' climbing line on each end. It worked OK for limbs up to 6''. Not perfect , but got the job done. I kept thinking one of these days It will need some fine tuning. Now I am facing a Oak tree that is leaning over a fence that with a 1' limb that is leaning 20' past the fence. Last week spent several hours trying to use my limb saw, but it kept getting stuck. Even with all my weight on the lines it will not budge. So went back to the commercial made limb saws only to find they are poorly made and they are only recommended for limbs up to 6''. Climbing the tree seems like suicide at this moment. I have some 10,000 lb line to pull the tree over. If I max out 4 2,000 lb come alongs it still appears that it may not fall up hill away from the fence with out taking at least one of the limbs that is hanging over the fence. Does any body have any experience with limb saws?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Go home, you are weird,,
Jeff


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Hi Jeff in other words you are clueless. Do they even have trees in San Diego? Thanks


----------



## Ultimark

I have used one. They work ok for the occasional small limb removal jobs, but they are hand work and slow. The chain is kept in the cut by pulling back and forth on the opposite rope ends of the chain. They work better with two people, one on each rope end.
The hardest part is usually getting the rope end and saw chain over the limb and in position for the cut.
chain saw review


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have cut limbs that are a foot across. No it is not super easy, but what are the options. Climbing is not always easy or safe. I have to remove two limbs that are about 40' apart. The limbs are about 80' high going mostly horizontal and about 1' across. It will take all day I am sure. All that I can think of sharpen the rope saw and whittle away Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Ultimark said:


> I have used one. They work ok for the occasional small limb removal jobs, but they are hand work and slow. The chain is kept in the cut by pulling back and forth on the opposite rope ends of the chain. They work better with two people, one on each rope end.
> The hardest part is usually getting the rope end and saw chain over the limb and in position for the cut.
> chain saw review



A sling shot or cross bow can scale a 100' pretty easy. Thanks


----------



## ArtB

An old resurrection as alternate to saw: 

Out in the hinterlands, a 7 mm magnum will take down a 4" DF limb with one shot. 
One time even took down a 12" dia alder leaner with about 7 shots from 30-30.


----------

